
The Children and the CIA (1977) - AndrewBissell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbaKn6qIOOM
======
knolax
What a different era. Can't imagine any television show today would
investigate the CIA.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Now they openly hire them as pundits and give them guest slots on the evening
news circuit!

